# Wayfair Furniture - Do you know them?



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Browsing for some new furniture I found this site. Wayfair.ca - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More
Wayfair.ca. Has anyone done business with them? Are they on the level, are their products any good? Apparently they have been around for 10 years but I never heard of them. Am thinking of buying thousands of dollars worth of furniture and don't want to get stung.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Browsing for some new furniture and found this site. Wayfair.ca - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More
Looks like they have some good deals but before I spend thousands of $$$$$ with them would like to know something about them. Anyone done business with them, are they reliable, are their products any good? If you know anything good or bad would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

I have bought a few things over the years from them and everything was good. Bought a wall art picture a few months back and ended up returning it. No issues.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I ordered a shower system from them a few years ago that I couldn't find anywhere else, so I registered with the site and used VISA to purchase it. I ordered in the afternoon and received the shipping notice the next day from UPS and received the product the next. Everything worked fine and the transaction was good.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information. From their web site they seem to sell some very good brands. I'm tempted to order from them, the local stores all seem to be out of stock of many items, wonder if they are having the same trouble?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

They're a storefront, so the vendors could be anyone.

I know a few people who have bought stuff, and I've bought some as well.
Most of the time we've been happy, and got a good deal.
Fire pit, bean bag chairs, others bought all sorts of things.

The only thing we weren't happy with is the beanbag chair said it needed X ft of fill, and it actually needed way more.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

DW ordered a small area rug from them a few years ago that she could not find anywhere else. It was fine. No issues.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is a good place if you can be discerning on what you buy. Like anything else, you get what you pay for. Buy cheap and you get cheap. Pay for some quality (paying some attention to the reviews) and all will end well. We have purchased a number of things through Wayfair through the years and have been fully satisfied with delivery, timing and quality.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like there are 2 threads, So I'll repost here.

They're a storefront, so the vendors could be anyone.

I know a few people who have bought stuff, and I've bought some as well.
Most of the time we've been happy, and got a good deal.
Fire pit, bean bag chairs, others bought all sorts of things.

The only thing we weren't happy with is the beanbag chair/fill said it needed X ft of fill, and it actually needed way more. 
So one of the descriptions was a bit off, but overall it was ok.

We also got hit by delays, but I think supply chain problems are everywhere.

I would buy again.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We bought dining room chairs that we could not find anywhere else. Shipped directly from the far east. Great experience.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Have not bought from them, but do travel past one of what I suspect is one of their bigger warehouses in Mississauga in my getting around town. At Derry and Bramalea. Big new warehouse that they were the first to occupy. About 130 tractor trailer loading doors, when you look at both sides of the building. And often trucks backed up at most of the doors.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is a reasonably significant operation. From Wikipedia


> *Wayfair Inc.* is an American e-commerce company that sells furniture and home-goods. Formerly known as CSN Stores, the company was founded in 2002. Their digital platform offers 14 million items from more than 11,000 global suppliers.[5] The online company is headquartered in Boston, Massachusetts,[7] Wayfair has offices and warehouses throughout the United States as well as in Canada, Germany, Ireland, and the United Kingdom.[8]
> 
> Wayfair operates five branded retail websites: the main Wayfair site,[9] Joss & Main,[10] AllModern,[11] Birch Lane,[12] and Perigold.[13]


And basic financials Clearly something that has staying power and presence.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I ordered an office chair from them. It looked good on-line. However, it is very ordinary. I could have bought the equivalent from Staples for 1/2 the price and picked it up locally. Unless you are in the boonies with no local stores, I would shop locally in the bricks and mortar stores where you can see what you are buying before you commit.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

An office chair is a pretty specific fit to a person. That I would only buy in-person so it can be sat in first. 

For me it is the same with shoes, clothing et al UNLESS one is buying a very specific repeat of what one already has. I know which specific brand and style of jeans I like best so I can simply order online wherever I find the best deal. I try my very best to avoid stores when it is justifiable to do so.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'd think of it as "furniture Amazon" Delivery was faster than most traditional furniture places, price was cheaper, quality was lower but "just acceptable", and selection much larger than normal as well.

If you have little spare money, are in a hurry, or want something that "looks nice but isn't very good" then Wayfair might be good for you. If you're the opposite of that, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Why are there two threads with the same subject posted in two different subforums by same person? ??????


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Who knows but the moderators have not shown up to combine them....yet.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

agent99 said:


> Why are there two threads with the same subject posted in two different subforums by same person? ??????


First I put it in Frugality then I thought that was the wrong place and would not get much interest (I was right) so I put it in General Discussion. Sorry for the confusion, I do read all responses both places, and thanks to everyone for their helpful comments.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> First I put it in Frugality then I thought that was the wrong place and would not get much interest (I was right) so I put it in General Discussion. Sorry for the confusion, I do read all responses both places, and thanks to everyone for their helpful comments.


No problem. Maybe there will be a merger


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

agent99 said:


> I ordered an office chair from them. It looked good on-line. However, it is very ordinary. I could have bought the equivalent from Staples for 1/2 the price and picked it up locally. Unless you are in the boonies with no local stores, I would shop locally in the bricks and mortar stores where you can see what you are buying before you commit.


 ... same camp as yours. Don't know anything about Mayfair but it has been a hit and miss with my online shopping experience. Not so much as the product(s) itself (which I pay very close attention to, measurements, type, reviews, etc. since I do not like to waste time with returns) the customer service and logistics are something else.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

We have bought some simple art work as well as outdoor furniture from Wayfair. I can say they stand behind what they sell in my experience. The furniture we had ordered arrived damaged and they sent out replacement parts to make the repair. After that in error they re-sent the full outdoor sofa set. We notified them of the error (3 large boxes) and they said keep it or donate it. Price was close to $1000. I have heard of other people have similar experiences when errors are made.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

As others have pointed out, it's a portal with wares from thousands of vendors. Quality will vary.

That said, we've ordered a couple of things via Wayfair and were impressed with the shipping/back office operation.
One item had to be returned (it was fine but didn't fit our space properly). I filled out a return form and they promptly emailed a shipping label. I affixed it to the box and dropped it at the post office. As soon as it was scanned by the post office, Wayfair sent me the refund.
So, they shipped it both ways on their dime. The only cost to me was travel time to the post office.


----------

